# Origins Ginger Lotion



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

My sister fell in love with this lotion..so I read the ingredients and it has lemon, lime, bergamot, and ginger oil. I got 1 ounce of each as a barter deal, but it smells awful. The ginger almost smells rancid to me? Is anyone farmiliar with this scent and is there a good knockoff for it? I never get to the mall the go to Origins, so I'm no help :rofl. Appreciate it if you know how I can dupe this. Thanks


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

How old were the oils you got?

OTOH, there are other options.
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/candlemaking-soap-supplies/item/df-00011
http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?cPath=5&products_id=425
...for starters.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I've used the Nature's Garden Ginger & I liked it a lot. I mixed it with vanilla & it sold just so-so, although some people went nuts over it. I'm going to use by itself next time. I think it will be better left alone. 

My sis gave me a little roll on tube of the real Origins Ginger Essence the other day & they smell very similar. 

I'm trying to find a pure ginger EO that does not smell like bug spray. EOU has a sweet ginger that is supposed to be the best. I guess so, it's $99 a lb! Anybody know of any?


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Linda,

I just found a small amount of that Ginger from Nature's Garden out in my soap room. I'll send you a sniffy if you want. I think I really like it & will order more for soap, cream & candles.


----------

